# Tattoo



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2010)

I Got a Tattoo of Myself, Only Thinner


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 12, 2010)

That is amazing. Wow. Very cool.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2010)

Disclaimer: It's not really a tattoo...


----------



## SilentNinja (May 12, 2010)

lol that looks awesome!!


----------



## I Guess This Is Me (May 14, 2010)

I'm probably getting a tattoo this Summer. But I need to work on it some more.


----------



## Banned (May 14, 2010)

That's really cool.  My first cat had some really neat markings...I'm always fascinated by how markings develop on animals.


----------

